# Acheter new Apple tv ?



## cherbourg (17 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je relie mon iPad à ma tv via l'adaptateur HDMI pour bénéfiier des contenus sur grand écran.
J'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt d'acheter la nouvelle Apple tv. 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer ? Qu'est-ce que l'Apple tv peut m'offrir de plus ?
Merci !


----------



## sparo (17 Mars 2012)

Le fait de pas avoir de fils entre la l'ipad et de la télé.
Le fait de pouvoir lire les films, les photos qui sont sur ton Pc
La location de film sur iTunes
....


----------



## cherbourg (17 Mars 2012)

Merci pour cette réponse.
La location de films sur iTunes, je peux déjà la faire depuis mon iPad, non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h38 ----------

Et une autre question : j'utilise la borne Airport extreme : est-ce que le wifi de l'Apple tv et celui de la borne ne feront pas doublon ? Faudra-t-il en désactiver un ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## sparo (17 Mars 2012)

Pour la location effectivement tu peux le faire j'avais pas vue...

Pour l'histoire du wifi l'appletv est un client au même titre que l'ipad, elle ne crée pas de réseau wifi elle utilise celui que tu as déjà donc pas de problème d'interférence ou autre ....


----------

